# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Шри Рангам- рай на земле, автор  С.Аруньяппан (перевод с англ.)

## Akriti d.d.

Здравствуйте, дорогие преданные! Харе Кришна! 
   Последние шесть лет я живу в Майапуре. Два года назад я посетила Шри Рангам, и так впечатлилась, что перевела небольшую книжку о нем. В ней 25 страниц, попробую все сюда сбросить, так как не знаю, где еще ее можно разместить. Надеюсь, она пригодится тем, кто там уже был, и тем, кто еще не был. Сложным может показаться описание расположения различных храмов на территории комплекса. В книге есть карта, которую я не могу воспроизвести здесь, но тем, кто захочет увидеть не только Господа Ранганатху, но и навестить других Божеств и самадхи преданных, это описание может быть полезным.
   На хинди недавно вышла книга обо всех 12-и Алварах,со множеством деталей, у нас был семинар по ней, но на английский она еще не переведена, прабуджик, дававший семинар, переводил с хинди на английский по ходу повествования.

                           ШРИ РАНГАМ - рай на Земле

С.Аруньяппан

1 издание-1987 г.
4 издание-1998 г.

Некоторые пояснения:
Васал -ворота 
Гопуры- ворота в форме башни
Кумбхи, кайлаши - позолоченные кувшины, венчающие ворота
Мандап, мандапам - колонный зал, открытое колонное помещение
1 лакх- 100000 рупий

   ИЗВЕСТНОСТЬ И МЕСТОНАХОЖДЕНИЕ

   Cтатус  «священного» присуждается  какому-либо месту  на основе его  следующих трех факторов: главного Божества,  свойства священных вод и его древнего, освященного веками, прошлого. Святое место поклонения Шри Рангам имеет все эти атрибуты.
Шри Рангам, обитель Верховного Господа Шри Рангагатхи  (лежащей формы Господа Вишну), расположен на  живописном острове посреди святой южноиндийской реки Кавери около Тиручирапалли. Гигантский  храмовый комплекс на лесистом острове с непересыхающей  даже  летом Кавери, текущей с его обеих сторон, покрытом буйной растительностью в виде манговых  рощ, банановых садов и кокосовых  пальм,  качающихся от легкого бриза, недаром наречен раем на земле. Это место поклонения имеет славное духовное и культурное наследие и почитается всеми индусами, особенно вайшнавами. Комплекс,  который является  настоящим  архитектурным чудом,  притягивает пилигримов из разных частей страны и заграницы.
   Шри Рангам является главным из 8  (Сваям Вивикта Кшетра) спонтанных самопроявленных  храмов Господа Вишну  и считается самым важным среди 108 мест паломничества (Дивья Деш) во всей Индии.
   Храм также посвящен  благоприятному планетарному Божеству  Шукре - одному из Наваграх.
   Ложе Господа Шри Ранганатхи известно как храм храмов (Перия Койл на тамили) для вайшнавов. Храм построен и украшен в такой величественной манере, чтобы вдохновлять преданных воздухом святости, как только они войдут в него.      
   Храм имеет уникальный отличительный признак, будучи почитаем божественными гимнами известных  тамильских вайшнавских святых  (именуемых Алварами). В сборнике тамильских гимнов, называемом Налайира Дивья Прабхандам, гимны прославления Господа Вишну численно превосходят все те,  коими прославляют Господа во всех иных вайшнавских храмах.
Помпа и пышная торжественная процессия - повестка дня в этой любимой обители Господа Вишну, который лежит здесь в  позе божественного сна.
    Охватывающий площадь в 156 акров (около 63 гектара) храм Шри Ранганатхасвами по праву считается самым большим храмом в стране. Его древняя традиция восходит к временам бессмертного эпоса Рамаяны. Силапатхикарам,  один из пяти великих эпосов тамильской литературы, также дает краткое описание Господа Вишну, лежащего на берегу реки Кавери, что является  возможным  упоминанием Божества Шри Рангама. Классическая вайшнавская тамильская классика Налайира Дивья Прабхандам в ярких красках  поет славу Господу Ранганатхе и реке Кавери. Ранганахта Сатакам Ади Шанкары  также говорит о Ранганатхе. Гимны Мадхвачарии и  афоризмы Шри Патхараяра - все говорят о величии храма  Шри Рангама. Кулашекхара Алвар, правитель королевства Чера, написал знаменитую Мукундамалу во славу Господа Шри Ранганатхи.
   Шри Валлабха и Шри Чайтанья, великие вайшнавские ачарии, посещали этот храм. В настоящее время буддистский монах Далай Лама взял себе за обязательное правило  посещение этого храма и  предложение  поклонения Господу. Многие  высокопоставленные сановники, такие  как маршал Тито,  также посещали храм и  восхищались им как сокровищницей античной славы. Но Шри Рангам претерпел много превратностей в своей долгой истории. Похоже, свой нынешний вид он приобрел где-то между 15 и 16 веками. 
Уникальной  особенностью  храма является  его  состоящее из 7 частей ограждение с огромными разделительными крепостными валами. Первые четыре из них имеют входы, увенчанные высокими башнями (гопурами). Помимо его внушающих благоговение пропорций,  храм известен за изысканность скульптурных украшений.
   Каждый посещающий храм поражается  эстетичности изысканных  высеченных фигур и конструкции  украшенных колоннадами дворов.
Блестящий,  великолепного золота,  Ранга Виман  и прекрасный храм Венугопала,  декоративные  колонны Шешарайар Мандапама и  изысканные, тонкой работы предметы  искусства из бронзы и других металлов,  предметы из слоновой кости, находящиеся  в храмовом музее,  являются наиболее важными вещами из тех, что стоит увидеть и восхититься. Подняться на вершину Раджагопурама - достойная попытка, поскольку оттуда можно лицезреть  обширную, радиусом до 15 км,  панораму живописных окрестностей. Кроме их бесценной стоимости, храмовые драгоценности являются шедеврами ювелирного искусства,  захватывающей красоты и великолепного мастерства.
   Все преданные входят обычно через южные врата, хотя многие заходят и через другие - на востоке или севере.
   Наиболее священные  врата этого рая на земле, «Парамапада Васал», тем не менее, открыты только раз в году на фестиваль Вайкунтха Экадаши. По этому специальному  случаю Господь Шри Ранганатха проходит через эти небесные ворота. Тысячи преданных со всей Индии  заполняют храм и следуют за Господом через  главный вход Парамапада Васал,  соперничая друг с другом за право взглянуть на Господа, украшенного с королевским великолепием. Такой даршан является желанием сердца истинных вайшнавов, поскольку они верят, что это гарантирует их попадание  на небеса после избавления от мирской суеты.
   Конечно, в Шри Рангаме проходят бесчисленные фестивали и в течение года. Но Вайкунтха Экадаши  перекрывает их все, так как лучше всего показывает религиозный пыл и ритуальную пышность. Огромные толпы со всей страны привлекаются в храм по этому случаю. Многие гости из-за границы также посещают этот фестиваль. Этот красочный праздник отмечают в декабре-январе в день Шукла Экадаши тамильского месяца Маргазхи, слава которого  подчеркивается в Бхагавад-Гите.
   Район Шрирангам, окружающий храм, расположен на крошечном островке, сформированном  разветвлением реки Кавери в месте, называемом Муккомбу (Верхний Аникут),  в 20 км к западу от города Тиручирапалли.  Южный рукав реки по-прежнему зовется Кавери, в то время как северный называется Коллидам (англизированное от «Колерун»).
   Шри Рангам всего в 8 км от Тиручирапалли (Тричу)- третьего по величине города в штате Тамилнаду. Он находится в 337 км к югу от Мадраса и до него можно добраться поездом или самолетом.
   Автобусные маршруты из Тричу в Шри Рангам очень часты и автобусы останавливаются как раз напротив Южных ворот.
Также есть железнодорожная  станция на линии, связывающей Мадрас и Тричу. Храм находится в полукилометре к западу от станции.

   ВЕРХОВНЫЙ ГОСПОДЬ

   Откинувшись на правое плечо, Верховный Господь Шри Ранганатха лежит  на мягком ложе, образованном кольцами  божественного змея Адишеши, и смотрит на юг. Пять его поднятых и раскрытых клобуков защищают Господа, как зонтик.
   Огромный беспредельный образ  блестящего черного  Божества, занимает все пространство святая святых. Его  увенчанная  золотой короной голова и покрытые золотом стопы  заставляют видящих Его испытывать благоговение и трепет.  Этот монолитный образ  покрыт сделанной вручную лепниной и потому раз в году  Божество смазывают специальной мазью, сделанной из сандаловой пасты,  особой древесины, камфоры,  мускуса и канифоли, чтобы защитить Его от силы времени. Также каждую пятницу наносится масло пунугу.
   Чары, под действие которых попадают посещающие эту грандиозную статую, слишком глубоки и значительны  для  понимания, чтобы это можно было выразить  словами. Поэтому все, кто приходит к Господу,  изумляются  Его ошеломляющему великолепию.  Этот уникальный опыт скорее нужно прочувствовать,  чем описывать. Самое скромное  выражение это – Экстатический.
   Поблизости от Него мы обнаружим точную копию Божества Тхируварангам , заменявшего основное Божество  при поклонении  во время мусульманского периода, когда изначальное Божество было временно утеряно. Прямо напротив  находится золотая форма священного Утсава-мурти, называемая Азхахияманавалар. Божества супруг Господа Шри Ранганатхи Шри Деви и Бху Деви находятся по обеим сторонам от Господа. Они убраны золотом и драгоценными камнями.
   Сразу за алтарем  сделан обходной коридор, предназначенный строго для ритуальной цели. Также вокруг алтаря построена маленькая, подобная рву, конструкция из камня. Она может наполняться водой, чтобы охлаждать алтарь  в течение лета.
Знаменитый Ранга Виман находится прямо над  святая святых. Сверкающий золотой виман, или купол, выглядит  очень  привлекательно  рядом с вереницей из 4 золотых калашей. С четырех сторон Ранга Вимана вырезаны образы  аватар, или проявлений,  Господа. На юге можно видеть Паравасудеву, на востоке - Говинду, на севере - Ананду, на западе - Ачьюту.
   Золотой Ранга Вимана имеет форму  цветочной корзины (Поокудал). Этот дизайн был сделан путем  прессования золотых пластин, которым их форма была придана с помощью нагретой ртути.
   В сравнении с огромным комплексом с семью внутренними ограждениями центральное ограждение, Маха-мандапам с серебряными воротами, воплощает святая святых, и, войти во двор Шри Ранганатха, пусть дело и несложное, но  благородное по замыслу и исполнению.
   Первое ограждение, окружающее внутренний храм Акерфмандапам и Ранга Вимана, известны как Раджамахендран Тхирувеедхи. Считается, что царь Раджа Махендра (1060-63 н.э.) и сын Раджи  Раджа Второй построили эти первые и вторые ворота. Работа по мощению  гладкой дороги внутри первой  крепостной стены также приписывается этому правителю Чолы.
Чтобы достичь Раджа Махендран Тхирувееедхи и внутреннего алтаря, человек должен пройти через 7 врат семи крепостных валов с южного главного входа. Каждые врата увенчаны  и украшены гопурами (башнями). Дело еще не завершено, поскольку как раз в настоящий момент творится великая история, и это верно для каждого входа огромного храма. Весьма уважаемый религиозный лидер 90-летнего возраста вложил всю свою заботу и преданность в завершение  этой внушительной задачи. Наиболее почитаемый почтенный Шри Азхахиясингар Джир Свамигал из Ахобила Мутты нес на своих старых, но мужественных плечах ответственную задачу завершения выдающегося  произведения Шри Рангама - главного входа.
   Три столетия назад правители Наяк оставили эту главную гопуру незаконченной, поскольку их работа была прервана мусульманскими вторжениями. Джир Свамигал осмелился взять на себя ответственность за эту  громадную задачу 8 лет назад и сегодня это свершившийся факт. Несравненное достижение!
   Маха Сампрокшанам этой монументальной Раджагопуры отпразднована  25 марта 1987 года.
   Строение башен достигает в высоту 222 с половиной футов (около 67 метров) и имеет 13 уровней. После установки 12,5-футовых калашей высота башни увеличилась до 236 футов (около 70 метров). Она самая высокая в Азии.
   Сейчас используются лестничные пролеты,  а позже будет установлен лифт, помогающий  добраться до вершины божественного небесного шпиля пирамидальной крыши.
   Можно взобраться на верхушку и обозреть панорамный вид храмового комплекса Шри Рангам с золотым Ранга Виманом, 21 храмовой башней, города, чудесной рекой Кавери, а также живописный вид  храма Каменного форта в Тричи и его пригородов.
Шримад Азхахиясингар из Ахобила Мутт взял на себя громадную задачу строительства 236-футовой Раджа-гопуры в сотрудничестве с храмовыми должностными лицами, общественными организациями, Шанкарачарьей Андава Свамигалом (9 лакхов) и преданными-филантропами.
90- летний вайшнавский священник, полный энергии и энтузиазма, нес на своих плечах большую ответственность,  родившуюся от божественного рукоположения. Во сне  Господь Ранганатха приказал ему принять ответственность за окончание этой башни,  которая оставалась незаконченной в течение веков.
   Денежные средства для священного предприятия хлынули, стоило только попросить. Финансовая помощь пришла от правительств штатов, общественных, религиозных организаций и благочестивых частных лиц.
   Финансовый вклад Джира Свамигала, как бы то ни было, превышает общую сумму, пожертвованную всеми другими, - 25 лакхов рупий.
   Прямой проход от входа ведет  через  шестые и пятые ограждения с магазинами и лавками по обеим сторонам дороги. Эти трое ограждений содержат большую часть жилых домов тех, кто связан со служением в храме.
   Есть довольно большой храм Андала в юго-западном углу седьмой ограды. Построен в стиле Чолы. В юго-восточном углу шестых врат находится храм Махавала Мамунигал.
   После прохождения точки пересечения этих внешних ограждений посетители достигают Нанмугагопура Васал (ворота). Здесь они должны оставить обувь, так как место отмечает начало  священной территории.
   Нанмуга Васал Гопура также известна как Акаланкан Васал.  Когда человек входит в нее, Ранга Виласа Мандарам приветствует его. Он оказывается лицом к лицу с многими прекрасными храмами, перемежающимися с маленькими магазинчиками. На пути назад посетитель может поклониться всем этим храмам пятого ограждения, или внутреннего двора.
   Для не-индусов:
   в пятом ограждении есть храм Венугопалан. Южное крыло знаменито за его изящно вырезанные скульптуры высокой рельефности, которыми восхищается даже мирской посетитель. Предполагается, что храм был выстроен царями Хоясала.
   Молодая женщина, играющая на вине, девушка с попугаем, стеснительная  девушка и молодая девушка,  наносящая тилаку, глядя в зеркало, - вот некоторые шедевры скульптурного искусства, притягивающие взгляд.
   Посетитель может рассмотреть коллекции из бронзы и слоновой кости в музее храма. Можно пройти в восточный внутренний двор и увидеть восхитительные колонны, украшенные  поразительными конными статуями в Шешарая Мандарам. Напротив этого мандарама находится зал тысячи колонн.
   От Нанмуга Гопура Васал преданный, восхищенно размышляя  о Шри Ранганатхе,   проследует дальше и вступает в Картхигай Гопурам. Пройдя ворота, он входит в павильон, где видит гигантскую статую Гаруды - вахана (носителя) Господа Вишну. Тот стоит в молитвенном настроении главенствующему Божеству - Господу Шри Ранганатхе.
   Гарудамандарам состоит из 14 рядов по 16 колонн, кроме двух рядов из 10 колонн в центре. Всего там 212 колонн,   и центральные украшены скульптурами царей из династии Наяк (17 век). На внешней стене  алтаря Гаруды высечены ниши, декорированные колоннами в форме ваз (Кумбхапанчарам). Эта Мандапа считается наиболее красивой во всем храме.
   Войдя в Картхигай гопура Васал, вы видите слева храм Наммалвара. Далее справа найдете храм Тируккачи Намби, соседствующий с Сурья Пушкарини. Отсюда простирается  Арья Бхаттал Васал.  Есть легенда, по которой огромные подношения, сделанные  Божеству верными  Арьябхаттас (слугами святых),  были  сложены здесь и  охранялись, пока они не были приняты. Не-индусы не могут пройти дальше, но им разрешено свободно бродить во внешнем дворе.
   Затем приходим в Куласекаран Тирувиидхи. Здесь в центре есть Дваджастхамба (флагшток) и Бали Пиитам (священный алтарь), оба покрытые золотом. Слева от флагштока находится храм Богини Сарасвати, Господа Хаягривы и Господа Вишну Дашамурти.
   Отсюда преданный подготавливает себя к даршану Господа в святая святых, проходя через Назршкетан Васал. Он достигает Раджа Манендран Тирувиидхи и сейчас находится во втором дворе.
   На юге и западе второго двора есть платформы, установленные вдоль стен, на которых были построены складские комнаты. По углам расположены огромные зеркала, что отражают великолепие процессии Божеств, когда она проходит вдоль дворов.
   Юго-западный угол содержит неприступную комнату храмовых сокровищ. Там находятся золотые сосуды, золотые украшения с бесценными камнями, золотые короны, инкрустированные рубинами и бриллиантами, одежда из черного бархата,  расшитая  драгоценными жемчужинами и камнями, ожерелья, кулоны и браслеты со сверкающими драгоценными камнями. Обычное собрание сокровищ.
   Проходя в западном направлении, напротив северных ступенек посетитель видит  Махамандапам- живую картину королевской семьи царя Виджаяранга Чхокканаттха Наяка, полностью сделанную из слоновой кости, огороженную и выставленную напоказ в стеклянной витрине. Легенда гласит, что члены королевской семьи не пришли вовремя на даршан и были вынуждены ждать. Даже сегодня пунктуальность - обязательный атрибут в этом великом храме. Если не прийти вовремя, можно найти двери закрытыми, а вход - перегороженным.
   Повернувшись вокруг, видим Ягасалай в северо-западном углу. Внизу, на севере есть Тируванназхи- священный колодец. Пройдя колодец, видно небольшой участок,  отчеканенный пластинками латуни. Преданный стоит на нем, чтобы получить непосредственный даршан Господа Кришны и Господа Ананты в нишах золотого Ранга Вимана на верхушке святилища. Когда человек пройдет в северо-восточный угол, он может видеть самадхи Сенай Мудальяра и храм Вибхишаны.
   Внизу восточного коридора, справа - вход в Махамандапам и алтарь. Слева находится Аорджуна Мандапам. Нужно взобраться по ступенькам этого мандапама, чтобы попасть в самадхи Тхулукка Начияра  и Серакулавалли Начияра. Дальше,  на нижнем уровне этого мандапама, находится Кили Мандапам.
   Там, внутри клеток, содержатся  попугаи, постоянно воспевающие  святое имя «Ранга, Ранга». В юго-западном углу есть самадхи Кришнана и неподалеку -  комната зеркал, отмечающая конец Раджа Махендрам Тирувеедхи.
   Неописуемая красота божественного образа Господа Шри Ранганатхи захватывает преданного, которому нравится задерживаться здесь на некоторое время, чтобы насладиться и  впитать в себя Его божественное великолепие. Он дает обет вернуться снова, чтобы  удостоиться больших благословений. Таково очарование великого Господа и равно  милостивой Шриранги Начияр, Его божественной супруги, у которой есть свой отдельный внутренний двор в ее  храме.
   Обычно Шри вайшнавы сначала идут к Шриранге Начияр, чтобы получить ее благословения, перед тем как предстать перед Господом Шри Ранганатхой.

   ШРИ РАНГА НАЧИЯР

   Чтобы попасть в самадхи Тхаяра или храм Шри Ранги Начияр в этом огромном комплексе, преданный должен  вернуться  назад  по своим следам к 4-му двору, поскольку северный Парамапада Васал в 40-метровом дворе всегда  держат закрытым за исключением особых дней фестиваля Вайкунтха Экадаши.
   Поскольку он покидает Раджамахендран Тирувеедхи через Назхикеттан Васал, то  приходит в 3-й двор. Область, окружающая двор, известна как Кулашекаран Тирувеедхи. Ее также называют Дорай Прадакшанам. В ней есть входы в виде башен (васалы),  один с северной, другой - с южной стороны. Южный вход - это Арьябхаттал Васал, северный это Парамапада Васал, двери которого открыты только в течение последних 10 дней знаменитого 20-дневного фестиваля Вайкунтха Экадаши. По этому случаю Божество проходит через открытые ворота.
   После того, как преданный выходит через южный Арья Бхаттал Васал, он приходит в 4-й двор, который известен как Алинадан Тирувеедхи. В этом дворе находится Гаруда Мандапам. 4-й двор имеет  грандиозные входы с южной и северной сторон,  с обычными башенками и маленьким входом с востока. Западное крыло 4-го двора содержит Тирукоттарам с огромными амбарами для хранения зерна, реконструированными в 15-м веке.
   Преданный проходит дальше на север, где видит храмы Паттабирамана, Мудал Алвара, Тхее( 2 ее читать как и)ртха Карай Васудевана и  Дханвартри. В северно-восточном углу есть легендарное озеро, называемое  Чандра Пушкарини.
Проходя дальше на север через Аинду Кузхи и Мунру Васал,  посетитель оказывается во дворе храма Шри Ранги Начияр. Здесь находится исторический Камбар Мандапам.  Говорится, что знаменитый тамильский эпический поэт Камбан провел здесь первое представление (Арангетрам) своей Рамаяны в 12-м  столетии.
   Его версия Рамаяны добавила новые аспекты  тамильской литературе и остается великой и  поныне.
К северу от Камбар Мандапама находится храм Веданта Десикан,   примыкающий с востока к северному входу 5-го ограждения.
Храм Шри Ранги Начияр - это отдельный храм,  со своими Колумандапам, Пангуни Утхира Мандапам, Унджал Мандапам и Васанта Мандапам. Шри Ранга Начияр никогда не покидает своих владений. Все празднования и процессии, прославляющие Ее, имеют место внутри ее собственного храмового строения.
   Мандапамы (колонные залы) содержат прекрасные скульптуры периода династии Наяков, фрески и картины, иллюстрирующие эпизоды Рамаяны и Вишну Пураны. На север от алтаря мы видим священное дерево Билва, посвященное Богине Лакшми.
   Всемилостивая Ранга Начияр -  очень благосклонное Божество. Преданный, который приходит в ее храм, получает опыт  божественной милости, облагораживающий душу. В то же самое время преданного сбивает с толку  наличие двух изваяний  одного и того же главенствующего Божества в святая святых. Во время мусульманского нашествия, когда тиран Малик Кафур разграблял храм, изначальное божество было перенесено священниками. Через 80 лет, когда снова воцарился мир, оно было обнаружено захороненным под деревом Билва,  и установлено на свое законное место после грандиозной церемонии инсталляции.
   Храм Шри Ранги Начияр расположен на северо-западе от Ахаланкан Тирувиди. После выхода из храма  Начияр и прохождения  через Камбар Мандапам справа увидите храмы Симма Дураяппан и  Перия Вачан Пиллай. Идя дальше на запад, посетитель приходит в  огромный 1000-колонный мандапам, в котором на самом деле их 953. Прямо в центре большой пьедестал,  имеющий форму  колесницы, используемой в процессиях. Во время фестиваля Вайкунтха Экадаши Божество ставят на пьедестал, прежде чем вынести на процессию. 
   На юг от 1000-колонного мандапама находится Шешарая Мандапам. Там есть 8 монолитных колонн, чьи фасады украшены изумительными группами вставших на дыбы лошадей, у чьих копыт бесстрашные охотники сражаются с  дикими  зверями.
   После Шешарая мандапам, в том же самом 5-м дворе Аналахкан Тирувидхи, с юго-востока  находятся несколько храмов, посвященных Пилай Локачар, Партхасаратхи и святому Раманудже. Самадхи святого Рамануджи в этом храмовом комплексе уникально. Там, за статуей Шри Рамануджи, находится его физическое тело. Чистый человек  может ощущать, как это изображение испускает божественные вибрации! Изображение настолько натурально и совершенно, что даже ногти на пальцах и волосы выглядят,  как живые.
   В том же ограждении западное крыло содержит алтарь Чакратхалвара и Васанта Мандапам. Когда посетитель идет на юг и на запад от Рангавиласа Мандапама, он может видеть самадхи Амирутхагаруда и Венугопала.
   Цари Хояса проявили некоторый интерес к храму и построили место поклонения Венугопалу. Южное крыло храма содержит прекрасные скульптуры горельефа на наружной (внешней) стене.
   Дальше на юг находится  Андал самадхи. Андал, персонификация экстатической преданности,  даровала божественный и сладкий Тируппавай  (сборник песен). Она стремилась  соединиться  с Господом и слиться с ним. К востоку от Ранга Виласа Мандапам находятся храмы Тируппаналвар, Витталакришнана, Тхондарадиподи Алвара и Куратхалвара. И как раз напротив Тирувандхи Каппу Мандапама находится самадхи Надамуни, который популяризировал Налаира Дивья Прабандам. Затем посетитель следует обратно к Нанмуга Гопура Васал, через который он может найти выход там, где и вошел.

ИСТОРИЧЕСКИЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ И АРХИВЫ

   Шри Рангам -  яркий символ древней индийской культуры, традиции и цивилизации, сохраненный и получавший покровительство  великих правителей Тамил Наду. Он имеет длинную историю, поскольку его корни прослеживаются еще в великом эпосе Рамаяна. Литературные ссылки устанавливают дату,  принадлежащую к 3-му веку нашей эры.
   Тамильская классика Силапатхикарам 3-го  века и Налаира Прабандам Алваров, которые жили в 4, 5 и 6-м веках, изобилуют яркими описаниями Шрирангама и реки Кавери.
   После 7 века нашей эры культ бхакти установился как  официальное движение. Дух бхакти, или преданности,  был возрожден и разделился на два религиозных культа - Сайвизм (Шииваизм) и Шри Вайшнавизм. Это, несомненно, религия любви, дарованная тамилам мистиками на заре движения бхакти. И  в течение этого  возрождения Шри Вайшнавизма Шри Рангам процветал на пике славы.
   Храм Шри Рангам строился стадиями  в различные периоды древними царями Чолы, Пандия, Хоясала, династиями  Виджаянагара и Наяками, как подтверждается многочисленными историческими записями и эпиграфическими доказательствами (надписями на зданиях и монументах).
Парантака 1 (907-951) из династии Чола подарил храму серебряную лампу на подставке и 51 кусок золота для его поддержания в соответствии с самыми ранними из доступных эпиграфических записей.
   Раджа Махендра Чола (1060-63) построил первую крепостную стену,  и она до сих пор носит его имя.
   Великий вайшнавский ачария Шри Рамануджа (1017-1137) сыграл наиболее важную роль в воскрешении и укреплении Шри Вайшнавизма и сделал философию доступной массам. Он преобразовал и модернизировал управление храмом  настолько основательно, что большинство правил поведения,  которым следуют сегодня,  берут начало с него.  
   Кулотхунга Чола  Третий (1178-1218) надзирал за управлением храма и пытался, насколько возможно,  разрешить спор между  должностными лицами Шри Рангама и храма Джамбукешварана.
   Мараварман Сундара Пандиян (1218-1238) проявил некоторый интерес к управлению храмом,  созывая городское собрание и побуждая вносить предложения.
   Цари Хоясы - братья Сомесваран (1234-62) и  Раманатхан (1263-967)- оказывали служение, заложив сад, соорудив 4-е  крепостное ограждение и построив храм Венугопала.
   Царь Джатаварма Сундара Пандья (1251-68)  добавил храму много сокровищ, принося роскошные дары, чтобы улучшить существующее здание, и потратил огромное  количество денег на золотое покрытие и позолоту  Божеств и святилища храма с неувядаемым  блеском. Таким образом, он стал наиболее известным из тех, кто делал подношение храму Шри Ранганатхи в золоте и золотых украшениях
   Здесь нелишне будет вспомнить, что великий путешественник Марко Поло посетил Шри Рангам во время царствования  Кулашекхара Пандияна (1268-1308). Марко Поло писал о роскоши и великолепии храма.
   Но все богатства и роскошь были утрачены во время внезапных нашествий Малик Кафура в 1311. Он разрушил храм, разграбил сокровища и ценности и унес все богатства.
   Затем снова, в 1323 году, Махомед Вин Туглак  захватил храм и забрал свою долю трофеев из оставшегося после Малик Кафура. Но,  предчувствуя  нашествие Туглука, священники заранее спрятали некоторых Божеств и драгоценные украшения и таким образом спасли храму некоторые из его бесценных сокровищ.
   Золотой 400-летний период истории Шри Рангама закончился с нашествием этих мусульманских завоевателей. Только после пришествия к власти Виджаянагара и Наяков в 15 и 16-м  веках мрак  и уныние, покрывшие храм, начали  медленно рассеиваться. Былая слава возродилась благодаря щедрым дарам драгоценных камней, денег, пожертвований  земли и собственности правителями, сановниками, покровителями и официальными лицами. Этот период восстановления продолжался долгое время. Многие святилища были восстановлены, гопуры были перестроены, была установлена статуя Гарудалвара, дваджастамбу покрыли 102 золотыми пластинами, а Ранга Вимана был отремонтирован и покрыт золотом.
В течение этого периода священники храма отважно боролись с  несправедливыми администраторами и даже шли на крайнюю меру - спрыгивали с верхушек башен храма, принося себя в жертву, чтобы спасти храм от продажных чиновников.
   В 1600 году Ачьютаппа Наяк, правивший Танджавуром, отрекся от своего царства и пришел в Шри Рангам, чтобы жить в общении со святыми личностями. Он проявил свое благочестие и щедрость, покрыв золотом Ранга Виман, построив гопуры и мандапамы и отремонтировав и реконструировав  внешние крепостные стены.
   Его преемник Чокканатха Наяк (1659-1682) продолжил это хорошее дело и построил несколько дорог.
   Затем Виджаяранга Чокканатха Наяк (1706-1732) построил мандапам третьего двора и комнату зеркал (Каннадиярай). Он установил свою статую из слоновой кости в натуральную величину и статуи членов своей семьи в западной части  второго двора.  Статуи правителей Наяков в молитвенном настроении вырезаны на многих колоннах нескольких мандапамов, поскольку они действительно были пылкими преданными Шри Ранганатха.
   Позже, после политических беспорядков 17-го и 18-го веков,  храм Шри Рангама, подобный форту, был использован для военных маневров навабами Аркота и, позже, - Чанда Сахибом. В то время английские и французские армии соперничали друг с другом за право  господства над  нашей землей. Они объединились с местными правителями, чтобы бороться друг с другом за собственную выгоду.  Местные правители были мусульманами, и их солдаты  окопались на внешних крепостных стенах храма для собственной безопасности. Они также упорно настаивали на том, чтобы руководить храмом, так как он имел богатые пожертвования, но, к счастью, им это не удалось. Затем в 1801 британцы взошли на сцену  как последние завоеватели.
   Все храмы Тамилнаду, включая Шри Рангам, контролировались британским правительством. Они забрали все доступные храмовые земли и давали 35000 рупий в год на содержание храма. Затем, после обретения независимости и некоторых других социальных изменений,  департамент Тамилнаду вернул себе управление храмом. Сейчас  он вернулся к своей былой славе!

   ЛЕГЕНДА И ТРАДИЦИЯ

   Происхождение древнего храма Шри Ранганатхи покрыто легендарной стариной.
   В соответствии с традицией Хинду существуют 4 юги (эры), каждая из которых включает в себя тысячи лет с целью разметки вечности. Считается, что предки Шри Рамы жили в Трета-югу (вторую из четырех эр).  Одним  из прославленных правителей Солнечной Династии (Сурья Вамша) и предшественник Шри Рамы был царь Икшваку. Он медитировал на Господа Шри Ранганатху, повторяя Аштакшра мантру бесчисленное количество раз, и обрел  Господа в форме Ранга Вимана. Он установил Божество в святом месте между реками Сараю и Тамаса, поблизости от своей столицы Айодхьи. Церемония установки была проведена Икшваку с королевской пышностью в месяце  март,  и это событие отмечается в Шри Рангаме даже в наши дни в марте на специальном фестивале Брахмотсава.
   Господу Ранганатхе поклонялись все потомки императора Икшваку. Шри Рама, сын Дашаратхи, подарил божество  Ранга Вимана Вибхишане, брату Раваны, когда короновал его как царя Ланки.
   В соответствии с легендой  принц Дхарма Варма из династии Чола в Южной Индии был одним из приглашенных на коронацию Шри Рамы в Айодхье. Пораженный великолепием божества Ранга Вимана во время своего предыдущего визита, Дхарма Варма захотел заиметь его для себя.
Он ожидал прибытия Вибхишаны по пути на юг - на Шри Ланку. Вибхишана спешился на берегу озера Чандра Пушкарини и поместил там Божество, поклоняясь Ему.
   Дхарма Варма, который прислуживал ему, побудил Вибхишану остаться там на несколько дней. Позже, когда Вибхишана приготовился отправиться в путь, он тщетно попытался поднять Шри Ранганатху с Его сидения, но Он не сдвинулся ни на йоту.
Царь Дхарма Варма  такое развитие событий очень ободрило. Вибхишана  примирился с волей Господа Ранганатхи, что Тот пожелал остаться в этом святом месте на берегу реки Кавери.
   Господь, который смотрит на юг, тем не менее, пообещал Вибхишане, что будет продолжать проливать милость на него и его царство. Древность Ранга Вимана и Шрирангама также подтверждается в других Пуранах.
   Принц Чолы Дхарма Варма упоминается только в Пуранах, но в древней истории ссылок на него не существует.
   Считается, что он построил храм вокруг Ранга Вимана и установил там Божество как Шри Ранганатху. Ему также вменяется в заслугу строительство крепостной стены вокруг Вимана, Маха-мандапама спереди, храма Сенай Мудалиар с башней, Перия Тирумандапама (который также известен как Аяхфхия Махавалан Тирумандапам) и каменного навеса на озере  Чандра Пушкарани.
   Но храм, построенный Дхарма Вармой, был затоплен при наводнении водами  реки Кавери и погребен под песком. Позже один из его  потомков - царь Кили Чолан - восстановил и отремонтировал храм, после того как попугай открыл место, где храм лежал скрытым от глаз.
Позже другие цари династии Чола построили больше крепостных стен и добавили много архитектурных украшений великому храму. К сожалению, исторические и археологические свидетельства этого весьма скудные.
   Как бы то ни было, факт остается фактом:  главная доля в строительстве этого храма принадлежит царям Чолы, пролившим на него щедрые дары.
   Самое раннее доказательство, касающееся храма и его славы, доступно в тамильской классике 3-го века Силаппатикарам. Другим литературным источником является Налаира Дивья Прабандам (4 тысячи святых гимнов). Эти гимны  описывают Господа Ранганатху, отдыхающего на ложе из 1000-главого змея Адишеши,  с Богиней Лакшми у Его стоп.
   Все великие Алвары пели прославления Шри Ранганатхе с великим пылом. В этих стихах есть много ссылок на великолепие конструкций зданий храма. Местная традиция вплотную связывает жизни некоторых Алваров со строительством  этого храма. Однако крайне разочаровывает то, что эти здания не содержат археологических доказательств,  чтобы подтвердить эту связь. Шри Вайшнавы, тем не менее, верят, что храм возник из первозданного океана (Тиру-паркадал), когда вселенная была создана Господом.

   ОБРЯДЫ И РИТУАЛЫ

Лучи Солнца распространяются вокруг,
Группы звезд исчезают, 
Яркая прохладная Луна тоже тускнеет;
Темнота ушла, и утренние бризы переносят из зеленых рощ аромат лопающихся побегов арековых  пальм  
О, Господь Арангама, изящно держащий в руке диск, сияющий и внушительный! Молю, пробудись!

Тондаради Поди Алвар
(перевод Тиру С.Сатьямурти Аяянгара)

   Господь Ранганатха пребывает в позе Йога Нидра,  или наполовину спящим. Его умоляют о пробуждении сладкой музыкой вины каждое утро в 6.15. День начинается, как для Господа, так и для служащих храма, с этой  утренней молитвы.
   Чтобы отметить благоприятность этого явления, корову и слона приводят и ставят перед святилищем. В то время, как слон смотрит на Господа, корова смотрит в противоположном направлении, что считается хорошим предзнаменованием. Свежая вода приносится из реки Колерун благочестивыми слугами. После омовения, чистки и  украшения Божества обычными украшениями повсюду зажигаются лампады. Тогда Господь Шри Ранганатха готов дать даршан преданным, собирающимся перед святилищем,  во всем Своем великолепии. Занавес поднимают всего на несколько минут для Вишварупа даршана. Это самый ранний и наиболее важный даршан каждого дня. Когда занавес опускается, слона и корову уводят. Затем следуют несколько других пудж и служений, один за другим до 9.30 вечера.

   Таблица расчета времени для ежедневной пуджи и служения приведена ниже:

06.00-06.30    утра …Тирупаллиелучи - музыка вины
06.30-07.30	            …Вишварупа
07.30-08.45		...Пуджа
08.45-09.00		...Пондал Сева
09.00-11.45		...Сева
11.45-12.30	           ...Пуджа (Учивела)
12.30-01.30		...Сева
01.30-02.45		...Тирукаппу
02.45-05.30		...Сева
05.30-06.30		...Пуджа
06.30-08.45		...Сева
08.45-09.15		...Пуджа
09.25-09.30		…Предложение пищи (Араванай), музыка вины

   Даже в наши дни обряды и ритуалы выполняются в том же порядке, что был установлен Шри Рамануджей 900 лет назад! Именно он установил правила в их конечной форме. Другие вайшнавские храмы также следуют  его указаниям. Если у них возникают какие-то сомнения, они обращаются за их разрешением только в храм Шрирангама.
   Храм отдает превосходство воспеванию тамильских стихов преданных Алваров над санскритскими Ведами. Святые поэты-песенники, названные Алварами, излили свои блаженные чувства в виде гирлянд стихов, которые, в конце концов, составили огромный сборник, называемый Налаирам.  Естественно, он пользуется правом первенства.  Он так же священен, как Веды, потому его  другое имя -  тамильские Веды.

ФЕСТИВАЛИ (ПРАЗДНИКИ)

   Каждый месяц случается не тот, так иной фестиваль в храме Шри Рангама. Эти фестивали являются важными событиями в летописях храма, и каждый из них празднуется в течение недели (или около того), с помпой и фанфарами.  Утсава-мурти (Божество) водружают каждый день  на разные носители в торжественной процессии с музыкой и атрибутами. Божество выходит из храма и движется по улицам, чтобы дать даршан тем, кто не может войти в храм.
   Каждый месяц проводятся некоторые особые фестивали омовения, чтобы нейтрализовать какие-либо изъяны ежедневных ритуалов, которые могли быть совершены  неумышленно.
   Цветочный ковер (Пучаати) - фестиваль празднуется в тамильский месяц Читрай (апрель-май), чтобы искупить вину  за осквернение цветов, используемых для украшения Господа.
   Васантотсавам: этот фестиваль празднуется в месяц Вайкаси (май-июнь).
   Аани Тируманджанам (Джьештабхишекам) празднуется в Аани (июнь-июль), чтобы избавить воду от возможного осквернения.
   Перия Паавадай- фестиваль проводится на следующий день после Аани Тируманджанам, чтобы очистить  недостатки, которые могли быть совершены при предложении приготовленной пищи.
   Павитротосавам - фестиваль празднуется в Аавани (август-сентябрь). Посвящен  священному шнуру, одетому на Господа,  для избавления от недостатков при ежедневных ритуалах.
   Оонджал (качели) - фестиваль проводится в Аипаси (октябрь-ноябрь), чтобы устранить возможные  несовершенства при катании.
Дипам - фестиваль празднуется в Картигай ( ноябрь-декабрь), посвящен Агни. Другой фестиваль очистительной природы также проводится в тот же самый месяц Картигай. Он называется Екадаши, который имеет силу устранять любые недостатки, которые могли быть совершены по отношению к  дорогостоящим одеяниям Господа.
   Перия Тируппавадай -  фестиваль проводится в Маргазхи  (декабрь-январь).
   Пантха Катчи (Торч) -  фестиваль проводят в Маси (февраль-март), чтобы устранить все остальные недостатки.
   Брахмотсавам- фестиваль является торжественным завершением, отмечается в Пангуни (март-апрель)и может очистить все недостатки, совершенные во время процессий.
   Не считая этих особых фестивалей, наиболее важным является фестиваль Вайкунтха Экадаши, который отмечают целых 20 дней.
Первые 10 дней празднуются как Тирумозхи Тирунал,  известный как Пагал Патту. Следующие 10 дней, называемые Ера Патту, отмечаются как Тируваймозхи Тхирунал, и начальный день Ерапатту - Вайкунтха Экадаши-  соблюдается и празднуется со всей возможной помпой и торжественной церемонией. В день Вайкунтха Экадаши Господь Ранганатха,  облаченный в роскошные одежды из рубинов, проходит с величественной процессией через Парамапада Васал и прибывает в Тиру Мамани Мандапам в зале 1000 колонн, вызывая трепет и радость у преданных,  лакхами собравшихся со всей Индии и из-за границы.
   Араяры, искусные в музыке, танцах, сценах и пояснениях все эти дни ставят  представления из  Тирумозхи и Тируваймозхи.
   Особое значение этого фестиваля в том, что все Алвары и ачарии сидят перед Господом Ранганатхой  - главенствующим Божеством-  и священные гимны (Налаира Дивья Прабандхам) потоком изливаются из них.
   Это событие является высшей точкой всех фестивалей, проводимых в храме. В этот особенный день Шри Ранганатха становится, по сути, царем и известен как Шри Рангараджа. В течение всего дня Он  проводит свой торжественный прием в этом огромном зале, который становится еще больше благодаря приподнятому и со вкусом украшенному пандалу, а вечером возвращается в храм. Толпы преданных продолжают  приходить с восхода и  до полуночи. Команды преданных поют баджаны без остановки, постятся в течение дня и бодрствуют всю ночь, поют и танцуют под звон цимбал. Поистине, это достойно того, чтобы это увидеть! В самом деле, Рай на Земле!

   СВЯТЫЕ И АЧАРИИ

1. Шри Андал
   Шри Андал обогатила вайшнавизм и тамильскую литературу особым чувством ее сладких и  увлекательных остроумных гимнов, названных Тируппавай и Начияр Тирумозхи.
   Шри Андал, хотя и была человеком, влюбилась в Господа и прошла через все страдания любви. Она созерцала Господа в своих снах и, в конце концов, приняла Господа как своего супруга.
Она была дочерью одного из великих святых-сочинителей песен Периялвара, также известного как Вишнучиттар. Она  выросла  с глубочайшей преданностью  к Господу. Она всегда говорила с Ним и была буквально помешана на Нем. Она хотела выйти замуж только на божественного Господа и никого больше.
   Периялвар совершал святое служение  Ватапатрасайе, Божеству местного храма в Шривиллипутхур. Он обычно делал  гирлянды для Господа, чтобы украшать Его ими ежедневно. В один из дней он был шокирован, увидев локон человеческих волос в корзине с цветами. Он заподозрил свою дочь Андал, которая помогала ему завязывать гирлянды. Он решил узнать правду.
   На другой день он скрытно следил за тем, что происходит, и был в шоке, увидев, какое богохульство совершила Андал. Юная девочка стояла перед своим зеркалом для одевания и украшала себя гирляндой, предназначенной для Господа. Только тут он осознал, что посылал Господу те гирлянды, которые его дочь осквернила, использовав для себя.
   Он отругал ее и почувствовал грусть и  горечь. Затем сделал и послал новую гирлянду цветов Господу.
   С сильно обеспокоенным умом  Периялвар отправился спать. Во сне Господь заявил ему, что Ему нравятся только те гирлянды, которые прежде были надеты на его дочь! Затем он приказал привести Андал прямо в Шри Рангам, чтобы Он действительно мог жениться на ней. Она была восхитительно украшена и приведена к Господу Ранганатхе, где  соединилась с  Ним однажды и навсегда!

2. Шри Тулукка Начияр
   Дочь мусульманского султана Тулукка Начияр влюбилась в Божество Господа Ранганатхи, тосковала по Нему и, в конце концов, соединилась с Ним. История такова: султан, после нападения на  храм Шри Рангама, унес оттуда бесчисленное количество Божеств, включая прекрасную статую  Ранганатха. Дочь султана была очарована красотой этого Божества и влюбилась в Него. Она отказалась расстаться с Божеством, когда храмовые священники умоляли султана вернуть Божество  в Азхагияманавалар. Пока она спала, султан передал Божество священникам. Проснувшись, принцесса была очень расстроена, не найдя свое возлюбленное Божество.  Тогда она пришла в Шри Рангам, чтобы объединиться с Господом и стать единой с Ним. В храме Тилукка Начияр предложениями для Господа являются хлеб (роти), масло  и дал - любимые блюда из меню Начияр.

3. Шри Наммазвар.
   Родившийся в семье Веллала, Маран Сатакопан был наделен всеми совершенствами с самого рождения. Он не был привязан к мирским вещам и избегал материального комфорта. Он следовал благородным путем духовного возвышения. В конце концов Господь  проявил к нему благосклонность и любовно назвал его "наш собственный Алвар", и с того времени он известен как Наммалвар.
   Он был одним из истинных спасителем человечества. Он хотел открыть двери мудрости для всех и каждого, без ограничений касты, вероисповедания или пола. Он был настоящим другом людей. Он объяснил божественные тайны на простом тамили посредством своих стихов , называемых Тирувирутам, Тирувасириям, Перия Тирувандади и Тируваймозхи. Эти работы формируют сердцевину Налаира Прабандам.

4. Шри Тондарадиподи Алвар
   Рожденный в брахманической семье, Випранараян стал Тондарадиподи Алваром,  совершая все виды служения даже преданным Господа Шри Ранганатхи. В таком служении он находил величайшее наслаждение. Большей частью он занимался заботой о цветах в саду Шри Рангама. Он пел 
знаменитую утреннюю молитвы, называемые Тирупаллиелучи и  Тирумаалай, являющихся частью Дивья Прабандам.

5. Шри Тируппаналвар
   Тируппаналвар был одним из известных тамильских певцов, святых, называемых Алварами. Он был профессиональным бардом и  страстным преданным Шри Ранганатхи. С арфой в руке, он большую часть жизни воспевал величие и славу Господа. Принадлежащий к низшей касте неприкасаемых Пана, он не мог войти в храм. Поэтому он довольствовался поклонением Господу, стоя на расстоянии,  на берегу реки Кавери,  лицом к храму.
   Однажды Лока Шаранга Махамуни, главный священник большого храма, пришел к реке, чтобы набрать святой воды для  священного омовения Божества. Панан, как обычно, был глубоко  поглощен пением гимнов во славу Господа. Его преданность и почтительность были столь огромны, что он не осознавал присутствия священника неподалеку. Священник, бросив в него булыжник, вернул его к внешнему сознанию.
   Когда священник подошел к Господу, он был в шоке, увидев кровь, текущую из Его груди. Господь сильно отругал священника и приказал ему принести своего великого преданного Панана в храм, прямо на своих плечах. Когда Панан оказался рядом с Господом, он не мог поверить своим глазам и разразился восхитительным гимном Амалан-Адиприран. Он не мог видеть ничего, кроме обворожительного Шри Ранганатхи. Говорится, он  слился с Господом в одно целое.

6. Натхамунигал
   Но без Натхамуни Налаира Прабандам не увидело бы свет. Однажды ученый Натхамуни услышал 10 частей великого собрания (Налайирам) и захотел получить все стихи этой святой коллекции. Он путешествовал по всему югу, чтобы достичь своей цели и, наконец, пришел  к Наммалвару. Он стал его учеником и выучил все поэмы от него. Затем он положил все  строфы на музыку и расположил их в определенном порядке священных молитв - Налаира Дивья Прабандам. И теперь их поют во всем вайшнавском мире.

7. Шри Рамануджа
   Служение людям равноценно служению Богу - вот что Шри Рамануджа серьезно проповедовал и практиковал. Он занимает важное место в религиозном и социальном реформистском подъеме в нашей стране. Именно он сделал религию достижимой для масс людей.
   "Ом намо нараяная нама ом" Эта священная и секретная когда-то мантра, которой он научился  через великие  испытания,  была открыто распространена им,  и он просил людей произносить ее и  через это достичь Бога.
   Философия его учения известна как Вишиштадвайта. Он пропагандировал свою философию и веру Шри Вайшнавов в южных частях Индии и даже на севере.  Он покровитель доктрины Вишиштадвайты. Он назначил квалифицированных и полных энтузиазма учеников пропагандировать вайшнавский культ и  сделал  их главами Пидамов в 74 местах.
   Его называли разными именами, такими как Удаявар, Шри Вхашьякарар и Емперуманар. Он получил управление храмом и ввел несколько реформ, которые продолжают быть  в ходу и сегодня.

8. Шри Веданта Дешика
   Было время, когда религия и философия считались прерогативой нескольких интеллектуалов. Бесчисленные священные тексты, каждый со своей собственной интерпретацией основ и доктрин, часто выглядели противоречивыми. Но было несколько возвышенных духовных лидеров, которые принесли Бога и сделали Его доступным обычным людям. Одним из таких выдающихся ученых был Шри  Веданта  Дешика. Он провозгласил, что "Бога может постичь каждый, если только он имеет твердую веру". Бесчисленные работы Шри Веданта Дешики на тамильском и санскрите излагают культ Вишиштадвайты, проповедуемый Шри Рамануджей, в ясных  и понятных терминах.
Его заклеймили как радикала за его бесстрашные мысли.

9. Манавала Мамунигал
   Пылкий последователь и  ученик Шри Рамануджи,  он прошел весь путь от Алвара Тирунагари на юге  и закончил свои дни в Шри Рангаме. Целый год он показывал сцены из Налаира Дивья Прабандам в зале Сантану Мандапам перед Господом Ранганатхой. В течение этого времени все фестивали в Шри Рангаме были отложены. Говорят, что в последний день его представления Господь Сам явился как  шишья (ученик)  и прославил  своего "Гуру" шлокой, которая теперь считается указом и  которой следует повсюду в мире Тенкалая.



Акрити д.д. Посвящаю перевод своему духовному учителю
                  Шрила Ниранджена Свами. 
29.марта 2014 года

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Большое спасибо за ваше служение и за описание этой великой тиртхи! Благодаря вам и другим подобным работам, мы имеем возможность прикоснуться к древней культуре вайшнавов.

----------


## vijitatma das

Много информации про Шри Рангам на этом сайте:

http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/index.php...d=38&Itemid=56

На том же сайте можно найти статьи об ачарьях Шри-сампрадаи, которые жили в Шри Рангаме.

----------


## Bhishma das

ping: unknown host http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/

----------

